
Is Netflix Hated Enough To Inspire A "Netflix Killer"? - pham
http://www.fastcompany.com/1773864/why-netflix-has-no-direct-competition-no-netflix-killers
======
pacomerh
Hated enough?, man, this must be the country where everybody hates everything.
You hate it -> dont pay -> stop hating.

